# cherokee mit ispconfig und weg mit apache und nginx



## woop (15. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

den lahmen indianer habe ich bereits massakriert und jetzt muss auch nginx daran glauben...

cherokee ist mein absoluter top favorit. superschnell, leicht konfigurierbar, null probleme.


hat schon jemand eine einfache, funktionierende howto für ispconfig und cherokee unter debian?


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2009)

Damit Du einen anderen Webserver als apache mit ISPConfig 3 nehmen kannst müsstest Du ein neues Plugin schreiben. Am einfachsten geht das, indem Du das apache plugin kopierst und unter neuem Namen speicherst und dann stück für Stück den Inhlat anpasst, so dass er Konfigurationsdateien für den Cherokee Webserver schreibt anstatt für den apache.


----------



## woop (15. Juli 2009)

hallo till , 

das hört sich doch gut an. ispconfig ist aussergewöhnlich!

eine danke schön an die entwickler.

woop


----------



## Beme (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Woop,

bist Du damit schon weitergekommen?


----------



## stefanw (11. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Beme:


> bist Du damit schon weitergekommen?


Würde mich auch intressieren.


----------

